# Anyone do plugs?



## micah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey, just got my second pair of plugs done today and was wondering if anyone else here is doing them? I haven't found an easy way of doing it though... I am starting out with a blank of wood in a barracuda chuck, turning the end down to the desired size and shape, cutting it of then placing the plug just barely inside the chuck to finish turning the backside, then swapping it back and forth in the chuck to finish it out.... anyone know of a better way of doing this?!?! Any certain chuck or tool that may help?


----------



## Haynie (Feb 27, 2012)

Plug?  Those don't look like that would plug anything, got holes in them.  I obviously am not hip.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 27, 2012)

There was a pen turner here that was making earplugs. He hasn't posted in some time. Some of the plugs were very 'large'. Ouch, my earlobe hurts.:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Feb 27, 2012)

There used to be a turner on here that did plugs, and as far as a tool that will make it easier, a Beal collet chuck would make life much easier up to 3/4 inch OD, there are other collet ER style chucks but the Beal is about the best, CSUSA has a cheap set in their apprentice line. but not too impressed with it. You can find ER-32 collet chucks with MT-2 tapers that will fit your headstock on most smaller lathes up to some 16 x 42s but most  10 inch lathes use an MT-2 a few goofy ones use an MT-1 taper, not sure what you'd do in that situation!!!


----------



## watch_art (Feb 27, 2012)

ear plugs?  Dude that's awesome!


----------



## gvanweerd (Feb 27, 2012)

I have some friends of mine asking if i could made some out of acrylic.  but i haven't tryed to do any. keep us posted on how you do. the ones you posted here look good.


----------



## micah (Feb 27, 2012)

The outside diameter on these are 1". I'll look into the collet chucks. I've not looked into those as of yet, so that might be an option. I've just got to figure out a way to hold the plugs from the inside so that I can do some finish turning and sanding to the outside and then something to hold the outside to finish the inside... my head is hurting! 
Here is my first pair that I did Friday. The pic is with my buddy wearing them. They are made from Osage.


----------



## reiddog1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so glad you posted a pic.....  I was lost for a little while.  Does this mean I'm getting old.

Dave


----------



## RNelson (Feb 27, 2012)

My first thought would be to take the jaws off your chuck & bolt a block of wood to each slide. Then you can turn any size dia. you need with a little groove on the inside to hold the plug when you reverse it. I have bolted wood to a set of (flat jaws) for my oneway Stronghold, worked quite well.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 27, 2012)

The easist way would be to make a mandrell that the plugs slid over and had a screw with a washer to hold them on. You can make it out of wood.  I make several mandrells to hold different parts all the time all though i use brass most of the time. you could also make it so the mandrell had a shoulder smaller than the od of the plug than way you could work both front and back and the edge.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 27, 2012)

YOu might also make a mandrell that is a very very snug fit, drill a 1/8 hole in the end of the mandrel cut it into quarters on the band saw.(2 cuts 90 degrees apart 1 inch deep) run a #10 or 12 screw into the drilled hole after you slide the plug on to expand the mandrell.


----------



## micah (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your guys suggestions. I will look into all them and try to figure out the best for my needs. I did think about making a mandrel the plugs could slide up on, the only thing is if I decide to expand this and maybe sell a few, the size of the inner hole will differ from set to set. This would all depend on what gauge of plugs the person is ordering. For instance, these are 1" in outside diameter while someone else may only want one that is 5/8"... I thought about taking a piece of delrin and tapering it down to a a point to at least be able to sand and finish the outside. Then I would just have to figure out how to keep it from sliding down. Maybe some rubberbands or something.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 27, 2012)

Make all your plugs of a given size with the same size center hole. make one mandrel for each size hole you will use and then store them. If you make them out of poplar or oak they will last a long time they will be cheap enough to make, and if you screw one up make another. No different than different sized bushing fro different pen kits.


----------



## JAZNCARR (Feb 27, 2012)

If what your doing works then keep at it..  I made a set of 0 gauges for a friend out of a acrylic bottle stopper blank because I didn't know how CA and or tung oil  would do with everyday wearing, bathing  etc.. and i used basically the same method  back and forth...  they look good


----------



## Haynie (Feb 27, 2012)

reiddog1 said:


> I'm so glad you posted a pic.....  I was lost for a little while.  Does this mean I'm getting old.
> 
> Dave



You and me both.:frown:  First I can sing along with every thing on the classic radio station AND attach some pretty wild memories to the songs, now this.  Where is my walker?


----------



## wee willie (Feb 27, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## alphageek (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd suggest jam chucks, either self made or something like these: 10 Pc Expanding Jam Chuck System at Penn State Industries


----------



## micah (Feb 27, 2012)

Willie, pm back at ya. Thanks!
alphageek, those would definitely work on the larger ones. 
I have gotten a lot of great suggestions so far. Thanks!


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 27, 2012)

Very Nice, never thought that could be done. And I thought they were called gauges


----------



## micah (Feb 27, 2012)

crabcreekind said:


> Very Nice, never thought that could be done. And I thought they were called gauges



Around here they are commonly called plugs and the size of them are measured in gauges. Though different people and places refer to many things in different ways.
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## eupher58 (Feb 27, 2012)

jam chuck or expanding collet chuck?


----------



## zombie7986 (Feb 27, 2012)

the osage mayan's look great.  nice fit too to the ear also... i hate when you get that overhang with wide plugs.


----------



## bluwolf (Feb 28, 2012)

These expanding mandrels might work pretty well for what you're trying to do. I tried for a direct link but it doesn't seem to work. Go here and type 25145 in the search box.

CDCO Machinery Corp.

Mike


----------



## GrantH (Feb 28, 2012)

The differences in size are the biggest hurdle, but have you looked at using a Waste Block? This is how pendants and similar are used. You could turn the overall shape and size on the waste block and then drill in a small drill press. This would allow for off center drilling and such as well. Something a lathe needs another special piece for. 

Just another suggestion.


----------



## GrantH (Feb 28, 2012)

I've also seen expanding pieces that fit stock Type A mandrels. I saw them in a video though, so I don't have a place for you to look. I'd bet they were easily found.


----------



## George Watkins (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello- sorry a bit late to this thread but i make them too

I simply hold the stock in a chuck and do the concave saddle and one face then part them off and make a jam chuck to do the other face 

these are all 2"


----------



## greggas (Feb 28, 2012)

Micah;

I made some for kicks last year and ended up selling quite a few pair at summer and fall show.

I start with a turning square in a chuck .  Turn the outside shape, sand and finish, drill ( or turn...depends on size) the inside diameter making sure not to go past the far side of the finished piece.  Sand and finish the interior and then part off.  The Plug is then fitted n a very small jamb chuck which allows me to finish the side tat was parted.

I found instruction for turning rings helpful with the process


----------



## greggas (Feb 28, 2012)

George Watkins said:


> Hello- sorry a bit late to this thread but i make them too
> 
> I simply hold the stock in a chuck and do the concave saddle and one face then part them off and make a jam chuck to do the other face
> 
> these are all 2"




2" !!!  Ouch....I always wonder what these folks will do when plugs are out of style yet they have large holes in their ears.....reminds me of some old National Geographic magazines I saw as a kid


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 28, 2012)

greggas said:


> .....reminds me of some old National Geographic magazines I saw as a kid



that's not the part(s) I remember! :biggrin::wink:


----------



## sumterdad (Feb 28, 2012)

Just think how they will look when he is 80


----------



## juteck (Feb 28, 2012)

For the plugs with hole in the center, turning the hole first, then using a friction mandrel to turn the outside would be the same as turning a ring. I remember Fred Holder of More Woodturning wrote an article on turning wooden rings/wedding bands. A search for turning wooden rings might help.

For the solid plugs, I'd think a face block using double sided tape or a hot glue block might be a good approach. Another approach would be to make a set of wooden jaws for your chuck, and cut a dovetail recess in those jaws to closely match the diameter of the plug.

One more option is to make your own custom collet chucks that you can use with your current 4-jaw chuck. I first saw this technique from Mark St. Leger -- you can see a small example here: Detail Info

There are also a couple of books for woodturning jewelry -- I can't remember which one it was, but one of the two goes into good detail on how to make your own chucks and other holding techniques for small pieces using tape, glue, string, etc. I think it was Ditmer's book, but not sure.


----------



## WillieD (Feb 28, 2012)

I have two methods that work well for me. I mostly use Nova brand chucks. Method #1 is to dedicate a set of Pin jaws to finishing, and glue strips of 1/8" leather to the business faces of the jaws. Method #2 is to buy a set of the plastic jaws for the Nova and turn them to a shape that works well. I turn a bunch of pairs with a regular set of Pin jaws, then put the leather or plastic set on and finish them all.

I get pretty good production rates. I can turn about 40 to 50 sets per day.

The real trick here is to finish with a product that is safe for constant contact with the skin. There are also wood species that should never be used for jewelry.


----------



## holmqer (Feb 28, 2012)

These are not much different than the rings I make.

I use a home made expanding chuck that I turned on my lathe from a scrap of hardwood.

The example is 3/4" OD on the fingers, but any diameter will do

I use the 60 degree live center to expand the "fingers" of the expanding chuck. 

I make the rings a consistent size

Once round, I use some home made wooden jaws on my scroll chuck to hold the rings and turn the inside to the desired diameter.

The curve on the inside of the jaws was made with a Forstner bit to get good holding power. The ring blank OD matches the jaws at this point.

I then use the taper mandrel to hold the ring with a friction fit to turn the outside.


----------



## micah (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow! Thanks everyone for all the ideas and info. It's been real helpful.
I sure would like to see an example of the custom wood jaws that a couple of you have suggested, if anyone would care to snap a pic. Sounds like they may be real helpful. 
I won't address everyone, since there has been a lot of feedback and I do have to go to bed soon, but I wanted to thank each and everyone one of you for responding! 
The pics of the plugs were awesome! Nice job!
Also, thanks for the pics of the rings and some of your tools, that helps a bunch! Looks as though I may have a small market around here for the plugs so I may make a few to sell to the local tattoo and piercing places if they are interested.
I may try a ring or two as well. Those look cool. Just wish I could do segmenting. I wouldn't know where to start! 
Here is what I did tonight... 7/16" plugs Ebony and Amboyna Burl.


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 29, 2012)

When I am turning small things like your plugs I use sanding drums.  I have a set like these 20 Piece Sanding Drum Kit
They are similar to the set sold by PSI, but a lot less expensive.  They work great and I have since bought many different sizes and lengths.


----------



## Xander (Feb 29, 2012)

nava1uni said:


> When I am turning small things like your plugs I use sanding drums. I have a set like these 20 Piece Sanding Drum Kit
> They are similar to the set sold by PSI, but a lot less expensive. They work great and I have since bought many different sizes and lengths.


 
They make similar drum sanders for the Dremel tool. Usually smaller sizes, I think maybe 1/4 dia. Not sure, it's been awhile (30 years ) since I used one


----------



## holmqer (Feb 29, 2012)

In my photo of tools, there is a wooden jaw. When I get home from work, I'll install the jaw set on a chuck, and take a photo of a ring being held in them


----------



## glycerine (Feb 29, 2012)

holmqer said:


> In my photo of tools, there is a wooden jaw. When I get home from work, I'll install the jaw set on a chuck, and take a photo of a ring being held in them


 
I never thought about making wooden jaws for a scroll chuck.  Great idea!!


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 29, 2012)

bluwolf said:
			
		

> These expanding mandrels might work pretty well for what you're trying to do. I tried for a direct link but it doesn't seem to work. Go here and type 25145 in the search box.
> 
> CDCO Machinery Corp.
> 
> Mike



Interesting site. The expanding arbor set just might need to find a place in my shop!

I was also wondering about finishes on wood that would work for skin contact. Acrylics, I imagine would be fine.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## diamundgem (Feb 29, 2012)

reiddog1, I guess I am too old also for this, I don't think I would need them or wear them, Probably hard to sell in quanity


----------



## el_d (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice work. 

How are they sized? I know they are gauged but what does that mean in inches or mm?

I've been aske for some but I don't know what a 3 gauge is.....


----------



## Turned Around (Feb 29, 2012)

this might help you. 







the guy that wants me to make some, needs them to be about 1-1/4" OD


----------



## holmqer (Feb 29, 2012)

Here is a ring held in the wooden chuck jaws. 

I just replace the standard jaws with some scraps to make the jaws. Run the chuck up to a good speed to force the slides against the scroll then run a Forstner bit into them. After turning on my DIY expanding wooden chuck and putting the ring in the wooden jaws of the scroll chuck, it runs perfectly true.


----------



## TerryDowning (Feb 29, 2012)

That is insanely clever and oh so simple.

I've thought about making rings, just never thought much about the tooling.


----------



## micah (Mar 1, 2012)

holmqer said:


> Here is a ring held in the wooden chuck jaws.
> 
> I just replace the standard jaws with some scraps to make the jaws. Run the chuck up to a good speed to force the slides against the scroll then run a Forstner bit into them. After turning on my DIY expanding wooden chuck and putting the ring in the wooden jaws of the scroll chuck, it runs perfectly true.



Sweet! Thanks for the info and pics. I will definitely put this to use.
I had a local tattoo and piercing shop email mail me to come by so we can talk about sizes and quantities that they want to order. They are friends on my facebook and saw some of the pics I posted on there of the plugs I've done so far. Going by there this weekend.
I still love turning my pens, but there is a lot more profit to be had in these plugs since I'm not out money for pen parts.


----------

